# tires...tires...tires....



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

I want to change the tires on my Z cause the ones i got now have zero traction...or atleast not enough grip for me... when i looked online i have not found anything to my liking for the stock tire size... does anyone know of a good tires that will fit the Z??? bigger tires are ok but i dont want to go smaller.... if not does anyone know of a good deal for the nismo rims??? and what size are these rims???


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I am pretty sure you can get the Nismo LM GT4's in 18's for about 1800 or 1900. Did your z come with the 18's or the 17's?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

toyo proxies t-1s


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

cawest said:


> toyo proxies t-1s


these tires will fit mt stock rims 235 50 17???? do they grip good???


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

they are one of the best tires...I use them and I would have to say they grip pretty damn well...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> I want to change the tires on my Z cause the ones i got now have zero traction...or atleast not enough grip for me... when i looked online i have not found anything to my liking for the stock tire size... does anyone know of a good tires that will fit the Z??? bigger tires are ok but i dont want to go smaller.... if not does anyone know of a good deal for the nismo rims??? and what size are these rims???


From what my buddies have said SO-3's are the best for street?
Tire Survey


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

I have the stock 17 inch rims with thew 235 50 17 in the rear and 225 50 17 in the front what tire size will i buy cause they dont have exact matches on the web site??? will i get a diffrent size tire???? im gonna get them through a friend so i need the sizes...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> I have the stock 17 inch rims with thew 235 50 17 in the rear and 225 50 17 in the front what tire size will i buy cause they dont have exact matches on the web site??? will i get a diffrent size tire???? im gonna get them through a friend so i need the sizes...


Rear tire 
Front tire 

There you go!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

NISMO LMGT4's in Silver or Bronze. Can powder coat if you want Black or any other color.

NISMO LMGT4's $1850  

Shipping is usually around $70 in the states.

As far as tires, just make sure your front tires are smaller then your rear's. You loose traction if your tires are over inflated. Alot of drivers underinflate the rear's when at the track for added traction.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

the toyo's are 235 and 225 (45) 17 instead of (50) 17's the car will sit a little lower right????? is it gonna make that much of a diffrence??? and how does it look with a lower profile tire on stock rims????? 









these are probably the best buy????
these are toyos what about kuhmo's???? or yokohama


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> the toyo's are 235 and 225 (45) 17 instead of (50) 17's the car will sit a little lower right????? is it gonna make that much of a diffrence??? and how does it look with a lower profile tire on stock rims?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally don't like kumho tires...yokohama are ok...but they don't have the best traction..

toyo tires are 225/45/17 and 235/45/17...it will sit a little lower, but not by that much


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> I personally don't like kumho tires...yokohama are ok...but they don't have the best traction..
> 
> toyo tires are 225/45/17 and 235/45/17...it will sit a little lower, but not by that much


it will sit lower. not by much.. but every 1000 physical miles you drive around 1020 miles will be put on your car.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

anyone know how the dunlop SP Sport FM901 compare to the toyo prox. T1-s???? the dulop's are way cheaper and ive been told they are very simular in performance....










these are the dunlop's

also can i fit 245-45-17 on the rear instead of 235-45-17's????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I really like the Bridgestone Potenza S03's...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i got the potenza re040 and i dont like them at all... are they simular tires????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> i got the potenza re040 and i dont like them at all... are they simular tires????


very very different!

RE040's are stock..

they are more money then the SO3's.. because they are OE parts... Any part that comes on a car even not made by the car manufacturer is more because people always want what came with the car (normal people, not people who know about performance differences etc...)

http://www.firestone.co.nz/Default.asp?action=tyr.potenza

http://www.xpediatyre.co.uk/bridgestone/potenza/s03pp/more.html


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> these tires will fit mt stock rims 235 50 17???? do they grip good???


In addition to the Toyo T1s you might also want to look at the BFGoodrich G-force T/A KD. They have a 225/45 17 and a 245/40 17 that would work as a good front rear combination for your setup. The KD is one of the best street peformance tires period!

The Michelin's Pilot Sport has also had great reviews. They make a 225/45 17 and a 245/45 17.

Really I dont think you can go wrong with the Bridgestone Potenza either.

All very good tires!


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

245-45-17 will fit on my rear stock rims????? i have a 235 wide tire right now....


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> 245-45-17 will fit on my rear stock rims????? i have a 235 wide tire right now....


Usually going 10mm wider from stock is no big deal.


----------

